# Wasilla Alaska



## bogydave (Mar 13, 2010)

Few pics , had to go to town today


----------



## bogydave (Mar 13, 2010)

Few more pics from today's trip


----------



## bogydave (Mar 13, 2010)

2 more pics, was so sunny I had to share.
Sun finally hitting the West side of the mts, brightens them up & makes them look close


----------



## gibson (Mar 13, 2010)

Surprised no "hate" posts yet!  Wow!  Some beautiful shots.  There are a few mountains up in New Hampshire that give you that larger than life effect when the sun hits them.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool pics Dave. Hope to visit Alaska someday...maybe a trip for our 20th


----------



## quads (Mar 13, 2010)

Very pretty!  Even with the snow.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 13, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Very pretty!  Even with the snow.



There's snow on them mountains in July!


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting those pictures Dave. Those mountains look the same as I remember them. Do they still have the State Fair there? 

And how about Jeff King? I hope he can hold that lead. I think this would be his 5th win and it would really be sweet after he graciously donated $50,000 to the race. He could win it all back and then some.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks
Colder now than last month, winter is still here  0°f last night.
2 years ago our governor was prettier than your governor , but she quit.

King still in the lead

GPS tracking web page:
click on aerial for terrain'
point to a musher & the info comes up, point to a check point & the town /checkpoint info comes up

http://www.ionearth.com/2010/iditarod/web/


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 13, 2010)

Is that Russia in the backround?


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 14, 2010)

Dave,
I'm so confused.
Where's the woodpile? I don't see any firewood being worked on. 
Guess I'll just go start a fire or something.
Nice mountains, though, and you're right about you're guv being better looking than ours.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 14, 2010)

Talk about picturesque! While I love the terrain there the winters must be hard to get used to.. I noticed the gas there is about 60 cents a gal. more than here at the moment.. Are prices much higher than here on everything? Being in a more remote place I would think things are always a bit harder to accomplish yet it is so beautiful there it is worth the efforts.. 

Ray


----------



## bogydave (Mar 14, 2010)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Talk about picturesque! While I love the terrain there the winters must be hard to get used to.. I noticed the gas there is about 60 cents a gal. more than here at the moment.. Are prices much higher than here on everything? Being in a more remote place I would think things are always a bit harder to accomplish yet it is so beautiful there it is worth the efforts..
> 
> Ray



Shipping charges have tripled the past 2 years so everything is more expensive. (Example: log splitter I got, $350 more due to shipping)
NG & Gasoline are higher cause "they can". We have 2 refineries, & the crude oil & low gas tax.
 Gasoline made cheaper here than in lower 49, sold for more profit.  
Can you tell you "hit a nerve"?
Say we're running out of NG in South central Alaska but Politicians & Oil Companies
want to build a 48" diameter NG pipeline to the Lower 48 thru Canada to sell our NG. (so not running out, it's about the money & who's pockets it goes in)
Price on it (NG) doubled last year.
So I started burning wood. 
This year I got a $794 credit built up with local NG company thru the winter so burning wood helps allot. Few months with no NG bill will be nice. Help pay 
for the shipping on the Log splitter 

Salmon cheap (catch your own), land reasonable, (location location etc), I like it. Hawaii would be nice in Dec & Jan though  
Summers are great, 60°s & 70°s. long daylight, great gardens.
Down side is the long winters but stay busy cutting wood & you don't notice too much. 
From last week in Mar  to Apr 30 is worst time, "break-up"  have daylight & warm sun 
but lakes are melting, snow melting, whole state smells like dog shi!!, top 2" are thawed & gooey, just can't do much outside but
 really want to due to temps & being inside all winter ("cabin fever" time)  Starting right about now. April best month (IMO) to go outside (like AZ or Hawaii)
I'm being "long winded", cabin fever symptom :bug:


----------



## webie (Mar 14, 2010)

savageactor7 said:
			
		

>


 You really have some nice looking office support


----------



## bogydave (Mar 14, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> savageactor7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAD, SHE QUIT!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 15, 2010)

Great pics Dave . . . I passed through Wasilla on my way to Denali and the Arctic Circle . . . and in fact stopped at the Iditarod Headquarters where I did the typical tourist thing and did the sled dog ride . . . actually pretty reasonable compared to many other places . . . and it was nice to talk to the son of the guy who helped start up the Iditarod . . . turns out he knew a few racers here in Maine. I really enjoyed the Wasilla area.

RE: Gas prices. Yeah, I noticed the gas prices too. The funny thing is the other day I was looking through my scrapbook and on my trip to the Arctic Circle I had mentioned how I paid an outrageous price for gas at one of the few places along the road going north -- the place next to the Yukon River. The price at the time . . . $2.50 per gallon . . . of course at the time we were paying $1.39 or something like that back here in Maine. 

I still can't figure out how you guys can have all that fuel . . . and still have to pay those high prices . . . just doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## ColdNH (Mar 15, 2010)

beautiful up there, one of these days I will make it up there. Nice pics


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 16, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Great pics Dave . . . I passed through Wasilla on my way to Denali and the Arctic Circle . . . and in fact stopped at the Iditarod Headquarters where I did the typical tourist thing and did the sled dog ride . . . actually pretty reasonable compared to many other places . . . and it was nice to talk to the son of the guy who helped start up the Iditarod . . . turns out he knew a few racers here in Maine. I really enjoyed the Wasilla area.
> 
> RE: Gas prices. Yeah, I noticed the gas prices too. The funny thing is the other day I was looking through my scrapbook and on my trip to the Arctic Circle I had mentioned how I paid an outrageous price for gas at one of the few places along the road going north -- the place next to the Yukon River. The price at the time . . . $2.50 per gallon . . . of course at the time we were paying $1.39 or something like that back here in Maine.
> 
> I still can't figure out how you guys can have all that fuel . . . and still have to pay those high prices . . . just doesn't seem quite right.



All the fuel up north, and all the refineries down south....that will make the price soar


----------



## bogydave (Mar 16, 2010)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 refineries here,
 1 in Fairbanks hooked right to TAPS (trans alaska pipeline system), waste from refinery goes back into the pipeline (efficient operation)
1 in Kenai, gas 10¢ more expensive in Kenai area than in Anchorage & Wasilla.
Gasoline pipeline from Kenai to Anchorage.
CAUSE THEY CAN.


----------

